# Newbie looking to smoke Moose



## zeddy (Nov 24, 2009)

I am just getting into this smoking thing and I love it.
I have a big moose tenderloin and I am looking for a brine recipe I would like to smoke this piece for a couple hours in my big chief and finish it on the rotisserie in the bbq.
Any suggestions?

I have a freezer full of game meat and I tend to like sweet tasting meat, I made a couple batches of jerky and cubes which have turned out wonderfully
Thanks for all the help so far guys


----------



## jlmacc (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello zeddy,
  Maybe this link could help you out a little,sounds like the mop sauce would be sweet like you are looking for,and there is a brine recipe as well.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ild+game+brine


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 28, 2009)

I would just wrap it with some good bacon and then smoke it at about 230-240 or so and take it to maybe 140-145 and you should be enjoying some great moose. PssT remember I'm from Fla.


----------



## nwbhoss (Feb 26, 2010)

I am throwing a moose roast on the smoker tonight I think I will go this route!!


----------

